# Temporary hot water ideas?



## MrEd (Aug 21, 2008)

Got to dig into my install pretty soon. Problem is I am not an experienced plumber so it will take me time - a lot longer than a pro. 

I may have my system pulled apart for days...any ideas on a cheap solution to provide temporary hot water while the rest of the system is pulled apart? I can do without the heating system for months (woodstove will handle that), but pretty sure the wife and kids will be complaining rather quickly if we don't have hot water everyday...


----------



## in hot water (Aug 21, 2008)

electric water heaters are fairly cheap and easy to install.

 hr


----------



## Sting (Aug 21, 2008)

How cheep Mr Ed?

Pot on the stove for temp solution??

Used electric or Propane heater from eBay for temp solution? 

 Or new Electric and use it for storage when you can again make DHW from solid fuel.


----------



## MrEd (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheap is a few hundred or less - pot on stove I am not sure the wife would go for that. 

I only need it for a week or two and then I will re-sell it hopefully not for a big loss.

Would need to be electric - I am completely comfortable with all things electric, but to afraid I trying my hand at propane (aside - should I be? is working with propane lines any harder than water?)

I am going to checkout craigslist - probably a newer used one is the way to go, I don't care how inefficient it is as long as it works....


If those on-demand electrics didn't require so much power (like 3 50AMP circuits in parallel), I'd get one of those and leave it installed after my superstor as a backup.


----------



## Sting (Aug 21, 2008)

once you have the super store === you won't need the on demand...  Go cheep 

and yes - propane - for the most part is just threaded black pipe - with the correct dope, drop legs, approved flex line , dielectric isolators  tank pressure regulator -- Oh ME!.


----------



## in hot water (Aug 21, 2008)

shop for a scratch and dent.  Most home centers have them, somewhere.  Usually discounted.  Same with wholesale houses.

 hr


----------



## russsmit (Aug 22, 2008)

Check your local transfer station.  I did today..got a 20 gallon one...plan to use it for an expansion tank.


----------



## MrEd (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, found a new'ish one the other day on craigslist, only two years old and with a 12 year warranty for $100 (still for sale new at HD for $399). Only a 50 gallon one which is small for my family of 6 but it will cover the gap for several weeks. Looks like brand new. This minor investment is going to give me lots of piece of mind as I rip into the boiler and not have to worry about the family complaining about cold showers the whole time (not that I blame them!).

Figure I'll use it, re-list it in craigslist and maybe even get a chunk of my money back - good find.


----------



## Dune (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey MrEd, here in Mass, propane is a gasfitter's job, and involves pulling a permit.


----------

